# 500 Five Stars Club



## comfortably1numb

Last week I have reached 5.0 rating, with 500 Five stars given for my last 500 trips.

I wonder how many of us Uber Drivers on this forum have reached the same and would appreciate reply here in this thread only from those that did the same.

I am perfectly aware that rating has no real value when it comes to earnings, so no need for discussion in that regard here.

Let’s just count us down.


----------



## SHalester

huh, 500 is a big number. Not sure I'm there yet, since 1/3 of my pax don't even rate. Oh, I'm not supposed to post here 'cause I'm not in the club. Uh, oh. 🤦‍♂️

You do rock, good job.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler




----------



## SHalester

ok, you ain't in the club either. Requirements are 500 5's. Oh, and we can't post in this thread if we don't have 500 5s. Ooopsie.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

comfortably1numb said:


> Last week I have reached 5.0 rating, with 500 Five stars given for my last 500 trips.
> 
> I wonder how many of us Uber Drivers on this forum have reached the same and would appreciate reply here in this thread only from those that did the same.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that rating has no real value when it comes to earnings, so no need for discussion in that regard here.
> 
> Let's just count us down.


That very impressive......


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

SHalester said:


> ok, you ain't in the club either. Requirements are 500 5's. Oh, and we can't post in this thread if we don't have 500 5s. Ooopsie.


It saddens me to see all the shame thrown at us 498 folks. I shall return when I'm a perfect 500. In about 2 weeks &#128546;


----------



## SHalester

4.98 here, but much shame haven't reach 500 ratings. My head is bowed when I leave the house.......when I leave the house, I should say.

My other RS gig has ZERO ratings and that one I drive around precious children. Life is so not fair.


----------



## Daisey77

SHalester said:


> 4.98 here, but much shame haven't reach 500 ratings. My head is bowed when I leave the house.......when I leave the house, I should say.
> 
> My other RS gig has ZERO ratings and that one I drive around precious children. Life is so not fair.


Are minors legally allowed to rate and leave a compliment on an account they're not even legally allowed to have?&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## SHalester

Daisey77 said:


> Are minors legally allowed to rate and leave a compliment on an account they're not even legally allowed to have


first, you rock; congrats. Trade that 3 in for a 2 and you would super rock.

Now, my other gig, HopSkipDrive, is only minors. And the account holder is usually their parents and/or the school district. Based on the 'report card' email I get weekly there is a spot for feedback/reviews. I'm guessing the account holder can add reviews and if the child was so moved they could get their feedback in there as well with assistance. Kinda doubt my first grader would, maybe the HS kiddo might; nah HS kids don't care. So far the account holder don't care either; so I'm either doing GREAT or horrible. Huh.

the report card 'grades' me on speed, breaking, hard excelleration and 'hard' turns. Afraid I did not always get all A's; few B's and I think a C here and there. Neither kid complained, so I guess I pass, maybe.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

Bahaha


----------



## Taxi2Uber




----------



## Cvillegordo

I have over 1000 5s. But pax randomly award me 1s, 3s and 4s; so I'm at 4.95 overall. I had a new "1" pop up today, no idea who that was from.


----------



## Wildgoose

Cvillegordo said:


> I have over 1000 5s. But pax randomly award me 1s, 3s and 4s; so I'm at 4.95 overall. I had a new "1" pop up today, no idea who that was from.
> 
> View attachment 510757


Wow. .... within a year....!! :O


----------



## Dice Man

Anyone who have no ONE star, is doing something wrong.
I have to post here to congratulate you.
Good job.
We are also interested to know how you please the idiot passengers to give you five stars.


----------



## SHalester

Dice Man said:


> Anyone who have no ONE star, is doing something wrong.


I'm doing something wrong. No 3's, No 2's, No 1's. Am I bad? :roflmao: &#129335;‍♂ &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

I've got EIGHT 1* Ratings, and I'm damn proud of every one of them. All was for treating paxholes like the paxholes they were...


----------



## Daisey77

SHalester said:


> first, you rock; congrats. Trade that 3 in for a 2 and you would super rock


Only for you &#128518; although I did not trade. Trading would be a half-assed 2 *. I decided to 100% dedicate myself to achieving this 2 *. Always shoot for beyond your goals. Grabbed me another four-star along the way too&#128526;


----------



## Dice Man

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I've got EIGHT 1* Ratings, and I'm damn proud of every one of them. All was for treating paxholes like the paxholes they were...


Exactly what I am doing brother.
Once I kicked out a paxhole going to JW airport for not respecting me.
I am sure he missed his plane .


----------



## Mista T

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 510550
> 
> 
> View attachment 510551
> 
> 
> Are minors legally allowed to rate and leave a compliment on an account they're not even legally allowed to have?&#128517;&#128517;


When Daisy gave me a ride I figured there was no way any driver should have all 5*s, so I gave her a 4*. Then when she gave me another ride back home, I figured that I gave her a 4* before, so this time I would give her a 3*.

I didn't realize it would hurt you so much Daisey, I'm sorry.


----------



## Cvillegordo

I have gotten much better at spotting problem raters in the past year and adjusting accordingly (including pre-canceling) but the "1" still surprises me every time. I realize how pointless it is to worry about this, it's going to happen; but I still find myself reliving trips trying to figure out why and when it happened. In a couple cases it was obvious; other times I had no clue.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

comfortably1numb said:


> Last week I have reached 5.0 rating, with 500 Five stars given for my last 500 trips.
> 
> I wonder how many of us Uber Drivers on this forum have reached the same and would appreciate reply here in this thread only from those that did the same.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that rating has no real value when it comes to earnings, so no need for discussion in that regard here.
> 
> Let's just count us down.


Love your nic.

Do you have a connection with the guys? In another lifetime I used to hang with their manager Steve O'Rourke's kids nanny.

He had this massive place in Woking, Surrey and I used to spend a lot of time there with Annie the nanny, who had her own little 'quarters' on the fourth floor of this massive 400 year old house. We would go downstairs and have breakfast in the kitchen, when very often all the guys would be there sitting around a huge kitchen table drinking coffee before starting the day.

Good times, which led to great times.


----------



## ANT 7

I've got over 3,500 x 5 star rides.................yawn.............


----------



## Denver Dick

ANT 7 said:


> I've got over 3,500 x 5 star rides.................yawn.............


did you get your bonus check in the mail ?....lol


----------



## Daisey77

Mista T said:


> When Daisy gave me a ride I figured there was no way any driver should have all 5*s, so I gave her a 4*. Then when she gave me another ride back home, I figured that I gave her a 4* before, so this time I would give her a 3*.
> 
> I didn't realize it would hurt you so much Daisey, I'm sorry.


Oh no need to apologize. I was a 4.99 with a 4 and a 3 and I still stayed at a 4.99 with the extra 4 and 2 added 
&#129335;‍♀


----------



## UberChiefPIT

I thought I was on the path to the 500 5-star club uuuuuntil: today I got the famous 1-star with 3 complaints - service, conversation, and comfort. It hurts even more because I know exactly who it was, and I got the warning sign the moment I dropped them off: "I'll tip you in the app!"

You know...they just wanted a free ride.

Sigh. I was so happy when my 1-star dropped off a couple weeks ago.


----------



## SHalester

UberChiefPIT said:


> 1-star with 3 complaints - service, conversation, and comfort.


ok, what did you do?¿ :biggrin:


----------



## UberChiefPIT

SHalester said:


> ok, what did you do?¿ :biggrin:


She was mad that her 83-yo husband (she's 28) won't buy her a mercedes to drive around herself, and he makes her take uber everywhere because it's cheaper than a chauffer. I made the mistake of telling her that I've driven her husband several times, and he's a really nice guy too.

Hit all 3 categories lol: she wasn't comfortable since she wasn't in a mercedes, the conversation sucked because I said her sugar daddy husband is a nice guy, and she was mad I didn't open her door for her like a chauffer's service would.

edit: I treated myself to a double cancellation fee today, just to feel like I was sticking it to the pax. Felt good, brah.

"I have arrived"
"I'm at ___"
"OK, got it!"
"Come to me"
"OK, got it!"
"Where are you"
"I have arrived"

...


----------



## ANT 7

Denver Dick said:


> did you get your bonus check in the mail ?....lol


Yeah, I spent it on Doordash.


----------



## Daisey77

UberChiefPIT said:


> I thought I was on the path to the 500 5-star club uuuuuntil: today I got the famous 1-star with 3 complaints - service, conversation, and comfort. It hurts even more because I know exactly who it was, and I got the warning sign the moment I dropped them off: "I'll tip you in the app!"
> 
> You know...they just wanted a free ride.
> 
> Sigh. I was so happy when my 1-star dropped off a couple weeks ago.


It never fails with those 1 Stars. at least you got a couple weeks in between. Mine would come a day or two before my 1-star was to drop off! Every damn time! This is the first time since getting my first one star (>5yrs) that I've not had a 1 *.


----------



## Young Kim

comfortably1numb said:


> Last week I have reached 5.0 rating, with 500 Five stars given for my last 500 trips.
> 
> I wonder how many of us Uber Drivers on this forum have reached the same and would appreciate reply here in this thread only from those that did the same.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that rating has no real value when it comes to earnings, so no need for discussion in that regard here.
> 
> Let's just count us down.


@comfortably1numb! So good to hear! I've gotten very close (4.98), but never 5.00 perfect as you have! That is UP.net legend! I salute you! Well done!!! :wink:


----------



## dauction




----------



## Daisey77

dauction said:


> View attachment 512762
> 
> 
> View attachment 512763


----------



## Trafficat

Cvillegordo said:


> I have gotten much better at spotting problem raters in the past year and adjusting accordingly (including pre-canceling) but the "1" still surprises me every time. I realize how pointless it is to worry about this, it's going to happen; but I still find myself reliving trips trying to figure out why and when it happened. In a couple cases it was obvious; other times I had no clue.


I think sometimes it is just out of our control.

You might have picked up a liberal who felt you weren't diverse enough to drive for Uber, so he gave you a 1.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Please give all winners in this thread their free subway cookie and fountain drink


----------



## evad77

perhaps buber will let you trade stars for a few masks


----------



## Juggalo9er

evad77 said:


> perhaps buber will let you trade stars for a few masks


And a cookie?


----------



## Trafficat

Juggalo9er said:


> Please give all winners in this thread their free subway cookie and fountain drink


Man, I forgot about the unobtainable free Subway cookie promotion! Worst handled promotion I'd ever seen. Good times were had by all.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Trafficat said:


> Man, I forgot about the unobtainable free Subway cookie promotion! Worst handled promotion I'd ever seen. Good times were had by all.


Gone but not forgotten


----------



## Daisey77

Juggalo9er said:


> Gone but not forgotten


Definitely not forgotten. Our mouth is still watering for one of those impossible to find cookies


----------



## comfortably1numb

Dice Man said:


> Anyone who have no ONE star, is doing something wrong.
> I have to post here to congratulate you.
> Good job.
> We are also interested to know how you please the idiot passengers to give you five stars.


Thanks.
I do not please idiot passengers. Nobody can please idiots. I was simply lucky that none of them entered my car lately.



Young Kim said:


> @comfortably1numb! So good to hear! I've gotten very close (4.98), but never 5.00 perfect as you have! That is UP.net legend! I salute you! Well done!!! :wink:


Thank you on your kind words and time you spent to write them. Appreciated.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

RideShare_Hustler said:


> View attachment 510511
> 
> View attachment 510512


You ought to be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Driveralp

Matrix has you!


----------



## CJfrom619

comfortably1numb said:


> Last week I have reached 5.0 rating, with 500 Five stars given for my last 500 trips.
> 
> I wonder how many of us Uber Drivers on this forum have reached the same and would appreciate reply here in this thread only from those that did the same.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that rating has no real value when it comes to earnings, so no need for discussion in that regard here.
> 
> Let's just count us down.


Wow that is really impressive. I had a 4.99 for about a week. Nowhere near 500 in a row. You must be a very cool dude and make your riders fell comfortable with you.

I think I get a rider once in a while that just likes to hit me with a 4 star because they see I always have a high ratings. Like they want to knock me down just because lol...never bugs me though.


----------



## NotMe

Driving late on Halloween I end up with 2 one stars in a row. Both from passengers who pay 5x rates for their rides. In my area pax are still tipping even when surge is 2x, when it’s above 3x they starting complain. Everything above 4x is low raining guaranteed.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

SHalester said:


> huh, 500 is a big number. Not sure I'm there yet, since 1/3 of my pax don't even rate. Oh, I'm not supposed to post here 'cause I'm not in the club. Uh, oh. &#129318;‍♂
> 
> You do rock, good job.


@SHalester president elect of the cute dog club!


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Hmm, I wonder how many of you in the 4.99 and 5.0 club drive the late night crowd around. I knowingly trade stars for dollars when i refuse the late night drive through run that would take 20 minutes.


----------



## SHalester

Disgusted Driver said:


> Hmm, I wonder how many of you in the 4.99 and 5.0 club drive the late night crowd around


4.98. only day light driving around 10am-1pm ish. Just say no to after dark rides.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

SHalester said:


> 4.98. only day light driving around 10am-1pm ish. Just say no to after dark rides.


That's all I do! I have a 9 to 5, most of my rides are between 9pm and 2am and somehow I manage to keep it over 4.9. I've gotten good at avoiding the trouble before it starts. Now if I could just stop taking that "one more ride" I'd be an all star.


----------



## SHalester

Disgusted Driver said:


> between 9pm and 2am


and you rock! When I was working full time no way I could do a 'side' gig after. And no way at night. I HATE driving at night, period. Not just RS, but normal driving at night. Plus, no puke zone is in the mix too.

Great thing about this gig, most of the time and it most states, you can do it as you want, when you want, where you want. A gig for all tastes? idk, that sounds corny......

course, about here, I should say driver ratings really don't matter......much, for the most part. More a pride thing.


----------



## Daisey77

Disgusted Driver said:


> Hmm, I wonder how many of you in the 4.99 and 5.0 club drive the late night crowd around. I knowingly trade stars for dollars when i refuse the late night drive through run that would take 20 minutes.


&#128587;‍♀ I've been driving over nights for almost six years. Overnights as in 9 or 10 p.m. until 6 or 7 a.m. I don't do drive-thrus. I don't allow extra people. I don't allow food or drink in my vehicle and I often have to remind these youngins I am in control of what happens in my vehicle. My mask backs me up &#128517;&#128517;








Although I have fell out of the 4.99 group. I'm down to a 4.96. I'm telling you bar close and 3rd row vehicles are brutal on the ratings&#129318;‍♀.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Daisey77 said:


> &#128587;‍♀ I've been driving over nights for almost six years. Overnights as in 9 or 10 p.m. until 6 or 7 a.m. I don't do drive-thrus. I don't allow extra people. I don't allow food or drink in my vehicle and I often have to remind these youngins I am in control of what happens in my vehicle. My mask backs me up &#128517;&#128517;
> View attachment 523443
> 
> 
> Although I have fell out of the 4.99 group. I'm down to a 4.96. I'm telling you bar close and 3rd row vehicles are brutal on the ratings&#129318;‍♀.


Is that a rhinestone boss mask? I wouldn't screw with you! 
I've done the 3 to 5am a bunch of times and that's when the interested ones come out. I've seen my share of sad ones too like the woman being discharged from hospital and wanting to go to waffle house so she can sit there at night till her drs. appointment in the morning. People ranting in the backseat about who knows what, having manic episodes, ... it can definitely be interesting. Don't do it often though because my earnings seem to drop off, not much demand for xl and distance between trips starts to increase.


----------



## Daisey77

Disgusted Driver said:


> Is that a rhinestone boss mask? I wouldn't screw with you!
> I've done the 3 to 5am a bunch of times and that's when the interested ones come out. I've seen my share of sad ones too like the woman being discharged from hospital and wanting to go to waffle house so she can sit there at night till her drs. appointment in the morning. People ranting in the backseat about who knows what, having manic episodes, ... it can definitely be interesting. Don't do it often though because my earnings seem to drop off, not much demand for xl and distance between trips starts to increase.


It is! &#128526; that picture does it no justice though LOL










Sometimes you got to have a little Adventure in your life. You should commit to driving one overnight shift a week LOL I seriously think us overnight drivers should have a different kind of rating system though. And maybe a few free cancellations while we're at it LOL I am pretty sure Ive seen just about everything. Passengers will ask me so what's your crazy is Uber story? My reanymore&#129318;‍♀ well I don't know what do you consider crazy? Nothing seems crazy to me anymore


----------



## The Gift of Fish

comfortably1numb said:


> Last week I have reached 5.0 rating, with 500 Five stars given for my last 500 trips.
> 
> I wonder how many of us Uber Drivers on this forum have reached the same and would appreciate reply here in this thread only from those that did the same.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that rating has no real value when it comes to earnings, so no need for discussion in that regard here.
> 
> Let's just count us down.


This is even more impressive than the Lyft golden fist award.


----------



## Murtheblur

SHalester said:


> first, you rock; congrats. Trade that 3 in for a 2 and you would super rock.
> 
> Now, my other gig, HopSkipDrive, is only minors. And the account holder is usually their parents and/or the school district. Based on the 'report card' email I get weekly there is a spot for feedback/reviews. I'm guessing the account holder can add reviews and if the child was so moved they could get their feedback in there as well with assistance. Kinda doubt my first grader would, maybe the HS kiddo might; nah HS kids don't care. So far the account holder don't care either; so I'm either doing GREAT or horrible.
> 
> 
> Cvillegordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have gotten much better at spotting problem raters in the past year and adjusting accordingly (including pre-canceling) but the "1" still surprises me every time. I realize how pointless it is to worry about this, it's going to happen; but I still find myself reliving trips trying to figure out why and when it happened. In a couple cases it was obvious; other times I had no clue.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 4.99 with 1 4star and 1 1star. People give one star to get free rides. They complain, and Uber gives in. I should be a 5.00 in a week or two.
> 
> the report card 'grades' me on speed, breaking, hard excelleration and 'hard' turns. Afraid I did not always get all A's; few B's and I think a C here and there. Neither kid complained, so I guess I pass, maybe.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jarl Varg

comfortably1numb said:


> Last week I have reached 5.0 rating, with 500 Five stars given for my last 500 trips.
> 
> I wonder how many of us Uber Drivers on this forum have reached the same and would appreciate reply here in this thread only from those that did the same.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that rating has no real value when it comes to earnings, so no need for discussion in that regard here.
> 
> Let's just count us down.


Are you planning on cashing out those stars? I know a guy in West Hollywood who buys them. He pays 100 for each star, you just have to bend over his desk so he can extract each star from you in the same manner you received them from Dara.


----------



## SOLA-RAH

Dice Man said:


> Anyone who have no ONE star, is doing something wrong.
> I have to post here to congratulate you.
> Good job.
> We are also interested to know how you please the idiot passengers to give you five stars.


Why thank you very much! lol This is the "worst" 4.99 possible. Seems like I gotta blow my top and give riders the boot at least once out every 500 rated rides.










Disgusted Driver said:


> Hmm, I wonder how many of you in the 4.99 and 5.0 club drive the late night crowd around. I knowingly trade stars for dollars when i refuse the late night drive through run that would take 20 minutes.


I only drive late nite. 9pm-2am, money and tips are better. Problem trips are few and far between if you are a good picker.


----------



## Uber's Guber

comfortably1numb said:


> Let's just count us down.


 And while you're counting be sure to include all the 5-Star drivers that were suddenly deactivated for whatever bullshit reason.


----------



## comfortably1numb

3 months after my original post past. The count is still 1.


----------



## New2This

I did almost exclusively late night with a bit of afternoon rush hour thrown in:










Each 1* averaged me $50. No complaints. &#129335;‍♂

I'm gonna put this on my LinkedIn:


----------



## surlyuber619

yeah I got 500 a long time ago. I'm approaching 2,000 soon I think.


----------



## Daisey77

surlyuber619 said:


> yeah I got 500 a long time ago. I'm approaching 2,000 soon I think.


2000 5 star trips? In a row? Or hitting your 2000th trip?


----------



## Disgusted Driver

New2This said:


> I did almost exclusively late night with a bit of afternoon rush hour thrown in:
> 
> View attachment 538911
> 
> 
> Each 1* averaged me $50. No complaints. &#129335;‍♂
> 
> I'm gonna put this on my LinkedIn:
> 
> View attachment 538913


That's funny. I don't know if my 1 stars earned me $50 each or not. I always thought of them as saving me from a loss because I usually get them when I refuse the drive thru or won't make a stop. Then there was the time I told a passenger "how about you shut up and we trade 1 stars and get on with our lives"? I can't even remember what the drunk issue was.


----------



## surlyuber619

Daisey77 said:


> 2000 5 star trips? In a row? Or hitting your 2000th trip?


No...not in a row, just 2,000 total 5 star trips. I'm around like 3,500 total trips.


----------



## Phoenix123




----------



## Juggalo9er

I cashed in all my 5 stars
... I'm now retired...f u uber


----------



## wallae

comfortably1numb said:


> Last week I have reached 5.0 rating, with 500 Five stars given for my last 500 trips.
> 
> I wonder how many of us Uber Drivers on this forum have reached the same and would appreciate reply here in this thread only from those that did the same.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that rating has no real value when it comes to earnings, so no need for discussion in that regard here.
> 
> Let's just count us down.


All it means it you have not met the right drunk asshole...yet&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Phoenix123 said:


> View attachment 550027


No 1 stars means you don't know how to say no to multiple shopping stops or the late night crowded drove thru


----------



## Daisey77

Disgusted Driver said:


> No 1 stars means you don't know how to say no to multiple shopping stops or the late night crowded drove thru


It shows you don't know how to use the word NO at all. Whether it be to too many passengers, open containers, no car seat, minors, ETC


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

comfortably1numb said:


> Last week I have reached 5.0 rating, with 500 Five stars given for my last 500 trips.
> 
> I wonder how many of us Uber Drivers on this forum have reached the same and would appreciate reply here in this thread only from those that did the same.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that rating has no real value when it comes to earnings, so no need for discussion in that regard here.
> 
> Let's just count us down.


There's a name for drivers like you: "Brown-noser"
Congrats, you most certainly earned it!


----------



## SHalester

all this talk of 1 stars. It's the 2 stars that is a golden ticket to stardom here. NO 2's don't bother posting the pic.


----------



## Phoenix123

Disgusted Driver said:


> No 1 stars means you don't know how to say no to multiple shopping stops or the late night crowded drove thru


Multiple stops, I am all for it! Drive thru even better!!! The more time I am sitting, the more I am getting paid.... Oh yea this is UBER BLACK... They actually pay pretty good to wait &#128526;


----------



## Bpdogs

I got 1 star for legally no speed up going through a yellow. Then I got 1 star for hitting the brakes too hard for stopping at a yellow. I know because both also wrote a complaint. Can't win sometimes. 


Dice Man said:


> Anyone who have no ONE star, is doing something wrong.
> I have to post here to congratulate you.
> Good job.
> We are also interested to know how you please the idiot passengers to give you five stars.


----------



## FLKeys

Disgusted Driver said:


> No 1 stars means you don't know how to say no to multiple shopping stops or the late night crowded drove thru





Daisey77 said:


> It shows you don't know how to use the word NO at all. Whether it be to too many passengers, open containers, no car seat, minors, ETC


Since we had no real spring break last year and because of Covid not many college kids are coming here my ratings are at an all time high.


Multiple Shopping Stops - Only had one, took about 2 hours, more driving than shopping. Made like 6 stops and he was in and out within a few minutes at each place. Of course his up front tip made it well worth it.
Late Night Crowded drive-thru - When ever they ask I am very up front with them, don't get paid to wait and if there is more than 2 cars in line I can't stop. When we get there and there is a line, cash comes out and I'll wait.
Too many passengers, no car seat, minors all equal cancel with pay, no way to rate me.
Open containers - At my discretion. Back seat only, everyone most be holding theirs at all times. Passenger gets the ticket not me. In actuality outside of spring breakers which is a no, very rarely does anyone try to bring in an open container.


----------



## Daisey77

FLKeys said:


> Since we had no real spring break last year and because of Covid not many college kids are coming here my ratings are at an all time high


Truth! While Bars were shut down, my rating skyrocketed. I wanted from like 21 bad ratings to having only two- 4*. Now that bars have opened back up, my rating has went back down to 11 bad ratings. These are mostly from me telling passengers to not crawl over my seats to access my third row or because I don't take 6 since we can't have anyone sitting up front. Here our Governor made it illegal for us to have people up front. It's written into his executive order.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

FLKeys said:


> Since we had no real spring break last year and because of Covid not many college kids are coming here my ratings are at an all time high.
> 
> 
> Multiple Shopping Stops - Only had one, took about 2 hours, more driving than shopping. Made like 6 stops and he was in and out within a few minutes at each place. Of course his up front tip made it well worth it.
> Late Night Crowded drive-thru - When ever they ask I am very up front with them, don't get paid to wait and if there is more than 2 cars in line I can't stop. When we get there and there is a line, cash comes out and I'll wait.
> Too many passengers, no car seat, minors all equal cancel with pay, no way to rate me.
> Open containers - At my discretion. Back seat only, everyone most be holding theirs at all times. Passenger gets the ticket not me. In actuality outside of spring breakers which is a no, very rarely does anyone try to bring in an open container.


I'm laughing because my ratings are at an all time high lately, 4.97. Reason, many less drunk students.

There is always the exception to the rule. If you slipped me a $20 and said I have 4 errands to ruin and need an hour of your time, I'm all for it, a nice laid back hour for 35 or 40 bucks worth the fare. It's folks expecting lump service for scooter rates that I have a problem with.

Pick up at roses, demands a stop at bojangles and then home. 20 minutes for 5.37 and no tip. That's the norm despite the folks who post the one time I got ... story, that's great but the exception, not the rule.

I'm all ears when someone offers cash.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

comfortably1numb said:


> Last week I have reached 5.0 rating, with 500 Five stars given for my last 500 trips.
> 
> I wonder how many of us Uber Drivers on this forum have reached the same and would appreciate reply here in this thread only from those that did the same.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that rating has no real value when it comes to earnings, so no need for discussion in that regard here.
> 
> Let's just count us down.


No real value when it comes to earnings....or as a safeguard from deactivation!



25rides7daysaweek said:


> That very impressive......


To whom?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> No real value when it comes to earnings....or as a safeguard from deactivation!
> 
> 
> To whom?


To someone who drives but doesnt care about money LOL


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

25rides7daysaweek said:


> To someone who drives but doesnt care about money LOL


Certainly not myself, nor you either, I can safely assume!


----------



## 208476

comfortably1numb said:


> Last week I have reached 5.0 rating, with 500 Five stars given for my last 500 trips.
> 
> I wonder how many of us Uber Drivers on this forum have reached the same and would appreciate reply here in this thread only from those that did the same.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that rating has no real value when it comes to earnings, so no need for discussion in that regard here.
> 
> Let's just count us down.


I got 2k of them, I feel so special............


----------



## DudeUbering

cause I have candy ... and I take a bath everyday


----------



## UberChiefPIT

DudeUbering said:


> cause I have candy ... and I take a bath everyday


Who the hell takes a picture of their phone?

Do you not know how to screenshot?


----------



## Juggalo9er

UberChiefPIT said:


> Who the hell takes a picture of their phone?
> 
> Do you not know how to screenshot?


Plot twist... use two phones to take a picture of your phone taking a picture


----------



## Reef64

5.00 98% accept 10% cancel 5612trips 3000+ 5 star trips


----------



## Juggalo9er

Reef64 said:


> 5.00 98% accept 10% cancel 5612trips 3000+ 5 star trips


Those are depressing stats


----------



## Reef64

Juggalo9er said:


> Those are depressing stats


Not sure exactly how many 5 star trips I have can't tell for sure, the 3000 is the latest award, probably over 4000+.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Reef64 said:


> Not sure exactly how many 5 star trips I have can't tell for sure, the 3000 is the latest award, probably over 4000+.


The only trips that are 5 stars to me are the ones I shuffle


----------



## rondog2400

4.97 And over 3550 rides ,I have 493-4-1-1-1 , guess what ,I'm waiting /pending a background check.. They don't care what your rating is.


----------



## Phoenix123

I got 2... fresh 1 stars added over the last 3 months...

1 clown wanted a free ride because they claimed no MASK.. Like come on Uber, we want to protect ourselves and our family from randoms..

The other one, they claimed service... Did not open the door clown


----------



## DudeUbering

I was 500/5.0 for about almost 6 months. Got a 1 just today and I can't figure out who it is from? Didn't leave a comment why, so maybe a fat finger... no cussing, clean car, wrong turn once in a while, candy, don't hit on the chicks, don't argue with the Trumpers!! Who knows, but I will get adjusted to the cut in pay...


----------



## Daisey77

DudeUbering said:


> I was 500/5.0 for about almost 6 months. Got a 1 just today and I can't figure out who it is from? Didn't leave a comment why, so maybe a fat finger... no cussing, clean car, wrong turn once in a while, candy, don't hit on the chicks, don't argue with the Trumpers!! Who knows, but I will get adjusted to the cut in pay...


Maybe that's your problem. Some snowflake chick was offended you didn't hit on her LOL


----------



## Denver Dick

ratings really don’t mean zilch....was sitting in a parking lot talking to my girl friend who is a 4.82...(cuz she doesn’t give a shit) I’m at 4.99..(uber) ..both have the app on...guess who got the ping for the $50 airport run??


----------



## Daisey77

Denver Dick said:


> ratings really don't mean zilch....was sitting in a parking lot talking to my girl friend who is a 4.82...(cuz she doesn't give a shit) I'm at 4.99..(uber) ..both have the app on...guess who got the ping for the $50 airport run??


Clearly ratings don't mean shit for passengers. These are all very recent trips


----------



## Denver Dick

Daisey77 said:


> Clearly ratings don't mean shit for passengers. These are all very recent trips
> 
> View attachment 575033
> 
> 
> View attachment 575037


i hope those trips were done during daylight hours lol


----------



## 208476

Clearly they don't mean shit, 10-4.....................


----------



## tohunt4me

comfortably1numb said:


> Last week I have reached 5.0 rating, with 500 Five stars given for my last 500 trips.
> 
> I wonder how many of us Uber Drivers on this forum have reached the same and would appreciate reply here in this thread only from those that did the same.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that rating has no real value when it comes to earnings, so no need for discussion in that regard here.
> 
> Let's just count us down.


now
Who here
Is in the 500 1 star club ?


----------



## SOLA-RAH

SOLA-RAH said:


> Why thank you very much! lol This is the "worst" 4.99 possible. Seems like I gotta blow my top and give riders the boot at least once out every 500 rated rides.
> View attachment 537185
> 
> 
> I only drive late nite. 9pm-2am, money and tips are better. Problem trips are few and far between if you are a good picker.


Did it...might even get to the "perfect" 500 because those 4s are close to dropping. If that happens, I'll ask a pax to rate me a 3...haven't seen one of those 5.00s yet, lol. It took over a year and a half for that 1-star to fall off, so goes to show how few riders rate.
And still only driving after dark, accepting 6 out of every 7 trips, and every single one of my pax are paying surge.



























Denver Dick said:


> ratings really don't mean zilch....was sitting in a parking lot talking to my girl friend who is a 4.82...(cuz she doesn't give a shit) I'm at 4.99..(uber) ..both have the app on...guess who got the ping for the $50 airport run??


True, ratings don't matter except for one single thing...riders will almost never cancel on you if they're the type to check the driver's rating and profile. 
A 5.0 might actually be detrimental as they may assume you are fresh to the job and won't know what you're doing.


----------



## Juggalo9er

SOLA-RAH said:


> Did it...might even get to the "perfect" 500 because those 4s are close to dropping. If that happens, I'll ask a pax to rate me a 3...haven't seen one of those 5.00s yet, lol. It took over a year and a half for that 1-star to fall off, so goes to show how few riders rate.
> And still only driving after dark, accepting 6 out of every 7 trips, and every single one of my pax are paying surge.
> View attachment 580645
> 
> View attachment 580641
> 
> View attachment 580643
> 
> 
> True, ratings don't matter except for one single thing...riders will almost never cancel on you if they're the type to check the driver's rating and profile.
> A 5.0 might actually be detrimental as they may assume you are fresh to the job and won't know what you're doing.


Because driving a car is a skill that few possess?
Truck drivers that drive professionally are still considered unskilled labor....


----------



## SOLA-RAH

Juggalo9er said:


> Because driving a car is a skill that few possess?
> Truck drivers that drive professionally are still considered unskilled labor....


I don't care that most folks look down on us, thinking we're unable to find a "better" job. But uber is so popular in most mid- to major-sized cities, because city folks on average really can't figure out how to easily drive themselves around and/or possess an affordable car in a HCOL area. Knowing how to do so is definitely a skill worth having.
This is a perfectly fine profitable gig when driving the busiest hours in the highest demand. And there's still a little skill involved in doing this job safely and exactly right every single time, just the same as any other job out there.


----------



## Juggalo9er

SOLA-RAH said:


> I don't care that most folks look down on us, thinking we're unable to find a "better" job. This is a perfectly fine profitable gig when driving the busiest hours in the highest demand.
> But there's still a little skill involved in doing this job safely and exactly right every single time, just the same as any other job out there.


I'm speaking strictly in terms of dol classifications....
Basically what you're saying is unless you know exactly when to be and where that it really isn't profitable


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

SOLA-RAH said:


> there's still a little skill involved in doing this job safely and exactly right every single time, just the same as any other job out there.


&#128175;

I do it purely for sport, of course it's not necessary. I enjoy driving, more with Uber black for obvious reasons but it will have to wait for now. I'm shooting for 100% acceptance, 0 declines and a 5. I haven't seen it done anywhere.


----------



## Juggalo9er

RideShare_Hustler said:


> &#128175;
> 
> I do it purely for sport, of course it's not necessary. I enjoy driving, more with Uber black for obvious reasons but it will have to wait for now. I'm shooting for 100% acceptance, 0 declines and a 5. I haven't seen it done anywhere.


Because it's not profitable...I hope to never see it at all


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Juggalo9er said:


> Because it's not profitable...I hope to never see it at all


Just because it's not profitable for you doesn't mean it's universally true for everyone else.


----------



## Juggalo9er

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Just because it's not profitable for you doesn't mean it's universally true for everyone else.


Accepting a pick up 30 minutes away will never be profitable


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Juggalo9er said:


> Accepting a pick up 30 minutes away will never be profitable


Lol thats your problem, my pick ups are 5 minutes or less on average.


----------



## Juggalo9er

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Lol thats your problem, my pick ups are 5 minutes or less on average.


It's really not my problem...


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Juggalo9er said:


> It's really not my problem...


So who are you advocating for?


----------



## Juggalo9er

RideShare_Hustler said:


> So who are you advocating for?


The bulk of uber drivers that don't share your lottery like fortune of every request being 5 minutes or less


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Juggalo9er said:


> The bulk of uber drivers that don't share your lottery like fortune of every request being 5 minutes or less


This thread wasn't meant for the bulk of drivers to begin with.


----------



## Juggalo9er

RideShare_Hustler said:


> This thread wasn't meant for the bulk of drivers to begin with.


Ah yes, posting in a public forum with an elusive title....


----------



## BestInDaWest

If I never drove in the hood i would have 500/500 as it stands im at 4.99 with 13k rides.


----------



## FLKeys

I was at 5.00 with 499-5 and 1-4.

That quickly changed to 497-5, 1-4, 1-3, and 1-1 giving me 4.99 overall.

I drove the hood in Miami during the heart of the pandemic and never received a down rating. I think people were just glad to get a ride at all.

It does not really matter, stars don't pay the bills.


----------



## Denver Dick

I make more cash when my driver rating is falling lol


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones

comfortably1numb said:


> Last week I have reached 5.0 rating, with 500 Five stars given for my last 500 trips.
> 
> I wonder how many of us Uber Drivers on this forum have reached the same and would appreciate reply here in this thread only from those that did the same.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that rating has no real value when it comes to earnings, so no need for discussion in that regard here.
> 
> Let's just count us down.


500 star rating = ultra submissive beta male soyboy


----------



## MadTownUberD

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> 500 star rating = ultra submissive beta male soyboy


Or just someone who has figured out how to play the game.


----------



## SHalester

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> 500 star rating = ultra submissive beta male soyboy


or somebody who has at least 2 brain cells that come together and spark.


----------



## BestInDaWest

the negative people on this page have become a product of their environment...You guys put people down for pursuing excellence? C-L-O-W-N-S !! no pride, no class, no life.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones

BestInDaWest said:


> the negative people on this page have become a product of their environment...You guys put people down for pursuing excellence? C-L-O-W-N-S !! no pride, no class, no life.


Pride in a 5 star rating. You subhuman slave. &#128514;


----------



## DudeUbering

RideShare_Hustler said:


> &#128175;
> 
> I do it purely for sport, of course it's not necessary. I enjoy driving, more with Uber black for obvious reasons but it will have to wait for now. I'm shooting for 100% acceptance, 0 declines and a 5. I haven't seen it done anywhere.


I was 5.00 (last 500) 100% acceptance with 0% declines for 2 1/2 weeks. then a bastard gave me a 1 star for missing a turn.. haven't recovered yet, and it has been 6 months


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

DudeUbering said:


> I was 5.00 (last 500) 100% acceptance with 0% declines for 2 1/2 weeks. then a bastard gave me a 1 star for missing a turn.. haven't recovered yet, and it has been 6 months


Thats impressive &#128077;


----------



## Daisey77

My miraculous 2 * finally dropped off and two of my three 1 *. Back up to 4.98


----------



## Denver Dick

Daisey77 said:


> My miraculous 2 * finally dropped off and two of my three 1 *. Back up to 4.98


were tied lol


----------



## Daisey77

Denver Dick said:


> were tied lol


It took a good nine months to get those ratings off!

I think Im sitting
6-4* 
1-3* 
0-2*
1-1*

What about you?


----------



## Denver Dick

Daisey77 said:


> It took a good nine months to get those ratings off!
> 
> I think Im sitting
> 6-4*
> 1-3*
> 0-2*
> 1-1*
> 
> What about you?


3-4*
1-3*
0-2*...damm
1-1*


----------



## Daisey77

Denver Dick said:


> 3-4*
> 1-3*
> 0-2*...damm
> 1-1*


Greeeat . . . So you're telling me even losing three of the four stars will not help my rating? LOL
Motivation






You're obviously on the higher end of the 4.98


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

comfortably1numb said:


> so no need for discussion in that regard here.





comfortably1numb said:


> so no need for discussion in that regard here.


Only you, along with @SHalester, give a hoot about such nonsense!


----------



## Denver Dick

Daisey77 said:


> Greeeat . . . So you're telling me even losing three of the four stars will not help my rating? LOL
> Motivation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're obviously on the higher end of the 4.98


just picked up the 1* lol...no mask report...once in awhile i do pull it out for a second if my sun glasses are fogging up....oh the entitled


----------



## Sonoran Uber

comfortably1numb said:


> Last week I have reached 5.0 rating, with 500 Five stars given for my last 500 trips.
> 
> I wonder how many of us Uber Drivers on this forum have reached the same and would appreciate reply here in this thread only from those that did the same.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that rating has no real value when it comes to earnings, so no need for discussion in that regard here.
> 
> Let's just count us down.


I was for a while, some one must have given me a 4 in the last few weeks (10,000+ rides)


----------



## comfortably1numb

SHalester said:


> ok, you ain't in the club either. Requirements are 500 5's. Oh, and we can't post in this thread if we don't have 500 5s. Ooopsie.


That was smart remark. It doesn't say 498 and up, does it?


----------



## comfortably1numb

DudeUbering said:


> I was 500/5.0 for about almost 6 months.


Congrats Elvis, any screenshots?


----------



## comfortably1numb

comfortably1numb said:


> Last week I have reached 5.0 rating, with 500 Five stars given for my last 500 trips.
> 
> I wonder how many of us Uber Drivers on this forum have reached the same and would appreciate reply here in this thread only from those that did the same.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that rating has no real value when it comes to earnings, so no need for discussion in that regard here.
> 
> Let’s just count us down.


More than a year ago, when starting this thread here on this forum, I wrote it thinking it was clearly written. I am reading it now...and I still think it is clearly written and clearly supported by Uber Driver app screenshots.
I am scratching my head, but going through all other posts, I didn't manage to see a replay that was expected.

There is a 500 consecutive 5 stars club, which I am a member of, wondering are there any other members here. That's all.

Wish you all safe drive.

David


----------



## Rideshare Dude




----------



## Disgusted Driver

comfortably1numb said:


> More than a year ago, when starting this thread here on this forum, I wrote it thinking it was clearly written. I am reading it now...and I still think it is clearly written and clearly supported by Uber Driver app screenshots.
> I am scratching my head, but going through all other posts, I didn't manage to see a replay that was expected.
> 
> There is a 500 consecutive 5 stars club, which I am a member of, wondering are there any other members here. That's all.
> 
> Wish you all safe drive.
> 
> David


You must be really poorly endowed to be pushing this and bringing this thread back to life.

I drive late night drunks on the weekends to make money not get stars. I don't allow alcohol in the car, overcrowding or stops at the drive thru so I get my share of 4 and 1 stars and I'm on with that. Guess I'm making good money doing this and that's what it's all about, isn't it?


----------



## Phoenix123




----------



## Juggalo9er

Rideshare Dude said:


> View attachment 628690


4 years..... are you a slow learner


----------



## Phoenix123

That 3 star went away


----------



## RideShare_Hustler




----------



## WeOutHere

Cvillegordo said:


> I have over 1000 5s. But pax randomly award me 1s, 3s and 4s; so I'm at 4.95 overall. I had a new "1" pop up today, no idea who that was from.
> 
> View attachment 510757


Same, I have thousands of 5 star ratings with the occasional 1 star thrown in here and there when someone gets pissed for being charged a cleaning fee. I'd much rather have the $20, $40, $80 cleaning fee than a perfect 5.0 rating with zero monetary value...


----------



## comfortably1numb

RideShare_Hustler said:


> View attachment 631463
> 
> 
> View attachment 631464
> 
> 
> View attachment 631465


CONGRATS!
500 5 stars in a row is quite an achievement, as I can personally witness. 

Mine lasted less than a day hahaha


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

comfortably1numb said:


> CONGRATS!
> 500 5 stars in a row is quite an achievement, as I can personally witness.
> 
> Mine lasted less than a day hahaha


I’ve done it multiple times, the harder achievement for me was getting 100% acceptance rate with 0 cancellations with it. I’ve never seen it done before anywhere.


----------



## MadTownUberD

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I’ve done it multiple times, the harder achievement for me was getting 100% acceptance rate with 0 cancellations with it. I’ve never seen it done before anywhere.


I'll bet there is a way to do it but not while maximizing earnings. For example, only pick people up at the airport in a nice city.


----------



## bobby747

Show me the money. Buck the stars. I am a 4.96 . 
I was happy at 4.81 taking 4.9x surges every friday sat nights


----------



## FLKeys

Since I have not driven much in the last month my Acceptance rate is near 100% and my Cancel rate is near 0%. Another week and I should be there.

5.00 rating with 498 5* and 2 4* plus 100% delivery satisfaction.


----------



## comfortably1numb

MadTownUberD said:


> I'll bet there is a way to do it but not while maximizing earnings. For example, only pick people up at the airport in a nice city.


Diamond status, 5.00 with 500 consecutive 5 stars, 100% acceptance...did anybody from Uber company contacted you by any means of communication to congratulate YOU?

This is the ultimate result and intrinsic value for the company.

My hat off to you in every respect.


----------



## comfortably1numb

FLKeys said:


> Since I have not driven much in the last month my Acceptance rate is near 100% and my Cancel rate is near 0%. Another week and I should be there.
> 
> 5.00 rating with 498 5* and 2 4* plus 100% delivery satisfaction.


Those are highly respectable ratings. Close, but no cigar. 500 consecutive 5 stars is a deal.


----------



## comfortably1numb

bobby747 said:


> Show me the money. Buck the stars. I am a 4.96 .
> I was happy at 4.81 taking 4.9x surges every friday sat nights


I understand your game man.
But this thread is not about the money.
It's about stars. 500 of 5 stars in a row.

And yes, I earned some money while doing this.


----------



## comfortably1numb

RideShare_Hustler said:


> View attachment 631463
> 
> 
> View attachment 631464
> 
> 
> View attachment 631465


BRAVO!


----------



## comfortably1numb

RideShare_Hustler said:


> View attachment 631463
> 
> 
> View attachment 631464
> 
> 
> View attachment 631465





MadTownUberD said:


> I'll bet there is a way to do it but not while maximizing earnings. For example, only pick people up at the airport in a nice city.


RideShare, Mad Town and Phoenix...let us get in touch. 4 of us can do something together. Businesswise.


----------



## bobby747

Comfort. I am only a 4.97.. I got 21000 trips. Your ratings mean nothing . Unless you are low. Get deactivated and tell them you are a 5.0 .. see what they say...who cars.
I do this job to earn money...not to be a civil servant for the people...
Ubers in your head with ratings. I bet you cancel rate is 1%...acc 99.9%. Not trying to be an asshole. Just stating fact. Besides ratings I preform disabled wheel chair rides...that's alot more than a stupid get in get out and ratings. 
They want you on edge always. You are a puppet on a string...over 4.80 is good enough...unless your driving for pride only.. from Croatia..that singer lily from your country is really good singer and beautiful. I see her on you tube..


----------



## comfortably1numb

bobby747 said:


> Comfort. I am only a 4.97.. I got 21000 trips. Your ratings mean nothing . Unless you are low. Get deactivated and tell them you are a 5.0 .. see what they say...who cars.
> I do this job to earn money...not to be a civil servant for the people...
> Ubers in your head with ratings. I bet you cancel rate is 1%...acc 99.9%. Not trying to be an *****. Just stating fact. Besides ratings I preform disabled wheel chair rides...that's alot more than a stupid get in get out and ratings.
> They want you on edge always. You are a puppet on a string...over 4.80 is good enough...unless your driving for pride only.. from Croatia..that singer lily from your country is really good singer and beautiful. I see her on you tube..


Hi Bobby,
21000 trips is respectable.
500 5 stars is just a challenge. I know, just as everybody else here, it does not have any real, tangible value. Yet.


----------



## bobby747

How's driving in your country. I hear its beautiful thier..many beautiful woman I see. I am married. But appreciate beauty. This was singer I seen on YouTube. Very talented and beautiful..and late 30s I think


----------



## MadTownUberD

comfortably1numb said:


> Diamond status, 5.00 with 500 consecutive 5 stars, 100% acceptance...did anybody from Uber company contacted you by any means of communication to congratulate YOU?
> 
> This is the ultimate result and intrinsic value for the company.
> 
> My hat off to you in every respect.


I'm only at 4.98. 497 five stars. 1 one star. 2 three stars.









My rating just got bizarre


Check it out. How many other drivers have more 3* than 4*?




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## SpinalCabbage

bobby747 said:


> How's driving in your country. I hear its beautiful thier..many beautiful woman I see. I am married. But appreciate beauty. This was singer I seen on YouTube. Very talented and beautiful..and late 30s I think


She is gorgeous.


----------



## bobby747

she's really beautiful . really build..one day on youtube she popped up. i think she is real famous in his country...


----------



## TulsaUberDriver

SpinalCabbage said:


> She is gorgeous.


Careful that is my future wife, she has a thing for chubby bald lifer Uber drivers .


----------

